# WGSL or ASL in AZ/CA/UT/CO/NM



## melissa282 (Nov 8, 2017)

It was suggested I start a new thread on this topic. My husband and I are looking for a female WGSL or ASL in or around the AZ/CA/UT/CO/NM area. We live in Northern Arizona. If the breeder is reputable and there is good history on the lineage of the puppy, we are open to shipping. We would like a companion GSD without a high working drive (not couch potato but we would be going on hikes, swimming at Lake Powell, traveling since we live 2 hours from everything). I'd like to train her to do fun little tasks around the house. Our previous GSD was an amazing dog, CKC with tonnes of health issues, no doubt a BYB and we would like to go the correct route of getting a healthy dog so we can give her a long time, loving home. We have a 6 year old papillon as well. Thanks!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I hope you get some names of breeders. I do not know any breeders in the states you mentioned there is wgsl breeder in Idaho that is reputable - theishoff gsds. I know a poster on here Andaka - she breeds asl. I think she is in Montana, though tried to look up her kennel - Andaka kennels for you and could not find it maybe you can direct message her. Those are the closest breeders I know of to you. 
https://www.theishof.com

I do know my wgsl breeder ships. not sure how far she ships all the way in Pennsylvania though. Beth is very good at matching you with the right pup. Luna is a great family dog and very biddable she has lots of energy but very calm in the house she is a very easy dog always makes me look good with little effort.
http://www.hollowhillsgsd.com

I know Alta tollhouse ships 
http://24kgsd.com/


----------



## melissa282 (Nov 8, 2017)

Jenny720 said:


> I hope you get some names of breeders. I do not know any breeders in the states you mentioned there is wgsl breeder in Idaho that is reputable - theishoff gsds. I know a poster on here Andaka - she breeds asl. I think she is in Montana, though tried to look up her kennel - Andaka kennels for you and could not find it maybe you can direct message her. Those are the closest breeders I know of to you.
> https://www.theishof.com
> 
> I do know my wgsl breeder ships. not sure how far she ships all the way in Pennsylvania though. Beth is very good at matching you with the right pup. Luna is a great family dog and very biddable she has lots of energy but very calm in the house she is a very easy dog always makes me look good with little effort.
> ...


Thanks, I just emailed Theishof. They have a litter with a female that highly interests us.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Oh wow great timing!!! Very exciting!!!!!


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Heidi with vom Theishof is very well respected. She is also a Judge.


----------



## Trix (Jun 22, 2017)

We got our GSD from Casamoko in WI this summer and he seems to be what you’d be looking for. I’m not sure when she has another litter planned. Www.casamoko.com

She is a veterinarian and does conformation and trials with her GSD’s. She is also a GSDCA singer of their breeding policies, which was a must when I was looking. 

Her next litter will likely not be til next year, but depending on your timing, it may be worth a look. 

He has a strong drive but it’s very manageable for a pet. He’s 5 months now, and from 2.5-4.5 months old we took him on an 8000 mile camping road trip, so he’s been great with all that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Trix - link was not working http://casamoko.com


----------



## melissa282 (Nov 8, 2017)

I've contacted WestCoast, Theishof, HollowHills, Nadar, Aus Dem Tal, Tre'Good. I've heard back from WestCoast and Nadar. I really would like to hear more from Theishof, HollowHills and Tre'Good. The anticipation is killing me.


----------



## melissa282 (Nov 8, 2017)

Heard from Tre'Good. I'm very impressed. I'll have to go down and see them soon. I've been through her whole site and love everything she has to say and the training they provide their puppies.


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

melissa282 said:


> Heard from Tre'Good. I'm very impressed. I'll have to go down and see them soon. I've been through her whole site and love everything she has to say and the training they provide their puppies.


Have also heard good things

Have you seen the wait list ?


Also, Have you seen the price? Like 3500-4500 for a puppy


----------



## melissa282 (Nov 8, 2017)

konathegsd said:


> Have also heard good things
> 
> Have you seen the wait list ?
> 
> ...


I am aware of the price but haven't asked how long the wait list is. I'm sure it's worth it. Besides, gives me time to save up, lol. She is 2-3 hrs from me so it would also be nice to do training with them.


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

melissa282 said:


> konathegsd said:
> 
> 
> > Have also heard good things
> ...


I have read there entire website. Very impressive what they do for early socialization. They are certainly a breeder I would reccomend.


----------



## Hellish (Jul 29, 2017)

I was not seeing much in the way of pedigree info on the Tre'good website but I did find this: Scott of Tre'Good

The pedigree doesn't scream SL to me; what am I missing?


----------



## melissa282 (Nov 8, 2017)

Hellish said:


> I was not seeing much in the way of pedigree info on the Tre'good website but I did find this: Scott of Tre'Good
> 
> The pedigree doesn't scream SL to me; what am I missing?


I plan on asking for this info.


----------



## melissa282 (Nov 8, 2017)

But in the end, show line, working line, lazy line... I just want a GSD that fits the parameters of my needs. I feel I just need to find a breeder than can match a suitable to dog to me. There are certain characteristics of the breed I love and I believe that can be found in either line now that I've learned a bit and did some research.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Be wary of fanciful stories and tons of implied wonderfulness Melissa. Sounding awesome isn't worth a lot of money. Do your best to look at dogs factually, as hard as it is, keep emotion out as much as possible.


----------

